# Problems with the Food in Food-Hand losing grip of food



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I used hot dogs and string cheese instead of the Natural Balance Sausage. Problem with Natural Balance is that it fills her up rather quickly, even though I can perfectly hold onto it even when my hand gets slippery from all the dog slobber.

With the Hot-Dogs we can work longer but I don't have the strength, due to nerve-damage, to actually hold onto it when it gets slippery. String Cheese is another alternative until the temperatures climb up the ladder. 

I know this has been discussed out the wazoo but is there anything similar in consistence like the Natural Balance Sausage that doesn't fill them up after 5-10 minutes of work?

For the spitting I use the string cheese, but for the food-hand I need something where I don't lose my grip. We've had some beautiful moments and they were ruined due to me losing the food out of my hand. Anyone else having that same problem? 

I am working regaining my strength but it'll always be my weaker hand.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I use the Red Barn Naturals food rolls. I found that they're much less powdery and crumbly than Natural Balance, plus they're cheaper. And my ridiculously picky dog can eat them for DAYS! 

Premium Dog Food | RedBarn Pet Products


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, they are MUCH cheaper. I just spend 30 bucks on Natural Balance. Next time I'll definitely go with Red Barn. You are right, they are rather crumbly.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah I can order them in bulk through a local pet store for just about $1/pound so it's a HUGE savings compared to Natural Balance.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Mhm, so I have to find a pet store I can order through. Hope that's not going to be a problem. :/


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I use the red barn roll as well. It works wonders for me.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Mhm, so I have to find a pet store I can order through. Hope that's not going to be a problem. :/


There are some online retailers who get a pretty decent price on them as well. But I'd check with a mom & pop store first.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wonder if Tractor Supply lets me order through them since it's where I buy everything regarding the dogs anyways.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

It seems to be very hard to come by, but Bil jac frozen is the BEST training treat/food (I use it as part of my puppy's diet because he works for all his meals) I have ever come by.

I searched high and low to find a retailer, and I still drive about an hour to get it, but it is SO worth it. You can make it into pieces as small or large as you'd like, it's not crumbly, but not super sticky. No cutting necessary, ever. Must be kept frozen, but it thaws relatively quickly. 

I pay $7.99/5lb bag. The best part, dogs go BANANAS over it - and it's not terrible for them. My puppy has tolerated it extremely well along side his raw diet.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

What do you use for treats in the summer heat when the dogs don't want to eat?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use NB food roll but cut into tiny pieces, like the size of a pea. Pan was only interested in food until he was 6 months but even with our longer training sessions he never came close to a meal's worth of food (and I tend to feed constantly, not just lure with the chunk of food).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Another trick I do especially for tracking bait is I take kibble and mix it with diced food roll or something good, with some water sprinkled on so the kibble is not too crunchy. Then all of it becomes a treat (though Nikon tracks with no food and is happy to get handfuls of plain kibble at his articles).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GatorDog said:


> I use the Red Barn Naturals food rolls. I found that they're much less powdery and crumbly than Natural Balance, plus they're cheaper. And my ridiculously picky dog can eat them for DAYS!
> 
> Premium Dog Food | RedBarn Pet Products


My trainer just bought a redbarn roll and was complaining it was crumbly compared to the natural balance. Wonder if she got a bad one?
I have been using string cheese lately mixed with the natural balance but really, Karlo loves the frozen Bil-Jac. We can't buy it in MI except thru Amazon. I use target plates for different exercises and that doesn't affect the slime on the hands.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> My trainer just bought a redbarn roll and was complaining it was crumbly compared to the natural balance. Wonder if she got a bad one?.


Sounds like it. I have never had a crumbly red barn one. I like them much better than the natural balance. My dog seems to like them both about the same.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Liesje said:


> I use NB food roll but cut into tiny pieces, like the size of a pea. Pan was only interested in food until he was 6 months but even with our longer training sessions he never came close to a meal's worth of food (and I tend to feed constantly, not just lure with the chunk of food).


Yeah, my problem is that I can't hold it when it's that small. I can't make a fist for too long unless I want to get cramps and spasms...


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I dont know if this has been brought up but for me, training with food used to be a short session thing because as he got fuller he would care less about more food and I'd have to work harder to keep him engaged. He'd take a game of tug over food anyday.

So what did I do? not feed him the night before was one thing I tried but it got annoying scheduling training sessions around missed meal days and such. 

But, what really helped me was Michael Ellis' system of rewarding with food (in the Power of Training with Food DVD). I can't say whether its a great method or not and I'm sure either opinion I'll have, someone will disagree with it. All I _can_ say is that for us it really brought up his food motivation. Out of all his DVDs, this is actually the only thing that stuck.

The idea is to turn the food reward event into a game. Once he learned the basics of the game things just picked up tremendously as far as food rewards. I think there are plenty of videos online about it but basically it involves making the dog chase your hand for the food. Once we turned it into a game, regardless of how full he was he would always enjoy the reward and stay motivated for it for longer and longer sessions.

Don't know, there are much more experienced people on this forum than I (including you OP  ) but considering your physical disability and the fact that the NB rolls work for you it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She is food crazy and will continue to work. My trainers method is not all that different from Ellis because we keep the dogs motivated by running back and forth to get the food, by playing engagement games, etc. She does continue to work, even beyond the half an hour method but I can literally watch her belly get bigger, despite me reducing the food. Plus NB makes her very thirsty. 

We have quite some homework and with Nala it actually is possible to break the half an hour training mark, since she wants to work with you. That's why I was wondering if there is something lighter out there, that's not so "heavy" on their stomach.


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> My trainer just bought a redbarn roll and was complaining it was crumbly compared to the natural balance. Wonder if she got a bad one?
> I have been using string cheese lately mixed with the natural balance but really, Karlo loves the frozen Bil-Jac. We can't buy it in MI except thru Amazon. I use target plates for different exercises and that doesn't affect the slime on the hands.


I've always used the red barn food rolls and have also noticed a major difference in consistency between flavors. Lamb tends to fall apart and turn into crumbs shortly after I bag it. Beef, however, holds together the best, followed by chicken which is ok.

I buy mine from petfooddirect dotcom in the large rolls and they typically have a coupon code for 15% off floating around. Would love to buy them from a local distributor but I've had no luck locating one for as good of a price (inc shipping). I've never had any issues ordering from that website and they are always prompt in sending me my stuff.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I noticed the same with NB Rolls. Turkey holds together the best but it doesn't have that intense smell that Beef has. Beef is okay, has a great smell and she loves it best. Lamb is the one that crumbs the most.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So I opened a new roll of my Red Barn today and figured I could video tape myself cutting it up to show the difference in the way this holds up compared to Natural Balance. Excuse my lack of sheets on the bed - it's laundry day. And please ignore my pathetic *starving* dog in the background. 

Cutting up Red Barn - YouTube


----------

